# Question about Bachmann Narrow gauge engines



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone know if the Bachmann 4-4-0 American and the Bachmann Mogul have the same size cabs and boilers? Is the only difference the extra set of drivers?


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

As far as I know, yes, but I would not be willing to swear to that. Makes sense from a manufacturing standpoint, though.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes they do. There are some very subtle differences in the frame, mostly the front pilot deck, but the cab and boiler are the same. 

Later, 

K


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks K


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

For whatever it's worth, I've heard the American is a stronger "puller"?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't have a mogul, but my 4-4-0 is pretty good.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Fletch could chime in here as he redid a Mogul to make a Eureka & Pallisades #6 _Reveille _(a companion to the #4 _Eureka_) and he had some interesting comments. As I recall, he said that it _wasn't_ as simple as a straight across swap as he had originally thought it would be! Apparently, Bachmann made changes between the two models in places where one wouldn't have thought they'd have needed to...


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I would be interested to read what he has to share with us, especially if it has to do with the cab


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry - wrong thread!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 10/21/2008 6:12 PM
I would be interested to read what he has to share with us, especially if it has to do with the cab " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wink.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" />


Not too difficult: David Fletcher's "Reveille" Page. If you email Dave he'll spill the beans.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Pete, he did a beautiful job presenting his bash, but I did not see a list of differences. I'll send him an email and see if the cabs are different.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

One point from David Fletcher is that the Mogul has a collar around the bottom of the steam chest/saddle unit. 

This is because the loco that Bachmann used as a prototype (Ward Kimballs?) had one there BUT it is NOT part of the loco when built! 

This was put there because the castings (two; one each side to make up the steam chest and saddle) had in the past cracked, and as they are expensive or cannot be found (pattern makers for such castings are a 'dying breed' throughout the world, this is what has happened to the UK loco Green Arrow, where the cylinder casting is a large and complicated 'monobloc' casting, is cracked ) now the collar was put on to hold it all together. 

It can be removed: it needs the front truck removed, the cylinder assembly slackened off (remove the screw underneath), and remove the thing, then re-assemble and fill in the space where the collar was with styrene card to bring it up to level. 

This (especially the cab & wire) was why I painted my 4 4 0 to D&RG Colors with the boiler & cab in position! 

David Fletcher's website is at http://4largescale.com/fletch/index.htm the go to the 'Bachmann bashes'

To get the cab off (and Kevin Strong's article in GR has a lot of help), some of the tanks under the cab will have to come off as they hide the screws that hold the cab on. 

There is also (from David again) a thin orange colored wire that when the cab/boiler assembly comes off is very likely to break! Beware, and bear it in mind.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

So from that I can deduce that the cab foot prints and boiler opening are the same?


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Chaps, 
Everything from the running boards down on the Mogul is different, but the actual boiler and cab are the same between the 4-4-0 and 2-6-0. 
The running boards on the mogul are different, as is the chassis below. The wiring is not completely compatable either, you'll find LEDs stop working, and the loco runs in reverse, but that would all probably depend on which version of the mogul and which version of the 4-4-0 were swapped! 

The cab is good for either model with no change. 

David.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks David


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

David, I just spent some time perusing your site. Awesome work, absolutely beautiful! Very inspiring too... For my own layout, I tend to prefer locos that are battered, dirty, and basic black; but now I'm thinking I'll have to do a couple colorful old-timers in mint condition someday.


----------

